# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Automatically Updating Tradeskills 1-400

## vbnm

Alright I couldn't find this here but I ran into a website Always Current Crafting Guides for Guild Wars 2 This website was awesome and let me complete tradeskills in WAY less time than fumbling around with set guides. From what I understand it somehow checks the prices of the auctions and mathematically calculates the most cost efficient or fastest way to complete a tradeskill. For example I used the Jewelcrafting fast guide and after I purchased the mats I went from 1 to 400 in under 10 minutes. It goes step by step and it will even show you the shopping list per tier if you do not have big enough bags to hold all of the materials at once.

EDIT: The title may be a bit misleading after reading it again it sounds like I'm saying it does the crafting automatically.

----------


## Mightyteabag

Great thanks so much. I have used other guides but this is top shelf. 

Thank you.

----------


## vbnm

I finished 4 different tradeskills in about 2-1/2 hours using the fast guides which was really fast for me considering I was struggling to keep my eyes open =P

----------


## AtomX

I use this to level every toon I have, it's so fast, and if you go with the cheap guides, it takes a bit longer but only about 60g to lvl 80 if you don't want to drop the cash on it.

----------

